Why hasn't LinkedIn banned disclosing emails in comments? - skylarchunk
======
skylarchunk
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6647975...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6647975714538700800?commentUrn=urn%3Ali%3Acomment%3A%28activity%3A6647975714538700800%2C6648741298754985984%29)

~~~
skylarchunk
Assuming that most people would not be comfortable with walking through a city
square with their email address taped on their back, how do users justify
sharing personal contact information (attached to their academic and
professional profiles) in posts that are known to go viral? Has LinkedIn
enforced any measures to prohibit unwarranted mass data collection for profit?

